# Tevy's Story



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

I decided I wanted to post Tevy's story up here. Even though I've pretty much explained it in a few other places I figured I put it up here with a little more detail. 

Last month, I believe it was August 20th or 21st, my neighbor came back from shopping out of town and went to visit a friend (in the same town), well when she went to leave from her friends house to come home, she found a litter of kittens in her car! She called me over since she knew I loved animals so much and almost instantly I picked up the tiny orange runt and held it for at least an hour and a half before I convinced my Mother to let me take it. It layed and slept on me a lot of the time and when my Mother almost said no and was ready to leave, I went to put her (at the time I thought Tevy was a boy) back into the nest where her other sibblings were located, and she kept running back in between my legs!  My neighbor proceeded to tell my Mother that the kitten obviously wanted to go with me and if it was okay I could take her home. I was excited and my Mother gave in and said yes! It turned out that Tevy was the only girl in the litter, and a few that were with my neighbor died. I don't mean to sound like I'm an excellent owner but at least I tried to learn everything I could to take care of the kitten and provided it with the most care, to where even I found a lot of things she could have done (like take them to a vet :? ) Unfortunatly I couldn't save them all, so I had to settle with one. Anyway, I figured they were somewhere between 3-4 weeks old because they had small teeth and their eyes and ears were open and they had just started to walk a little along with the fact their eyes were still blue. Tevy quickly grew and now is the largest of the remaining kittens. She recently went to the vet (on friday) and got a check up, started her shots and worming, and got medicine for what the doctor said was a bacterial infection (she started having diarrhea last week sometime and I closely monitored her for several days until we could get her to the vet) we got medicine for that and everything is good there. My mother told him how I pretty much treated Tevy like a baby by not leaving her side at all for a few weeks and fed her every every few hours, like clockwork, and did my best to 'replace' her mother, which embarassed me. He smiled and said I did a good job with her and she was in good shape.  I told him I figured she was 8-9 weeks and he said that guess was pretty good. I'm working on getting some more pictures of her any day now.  That about concludes her story. 

P.s- We figured the kittens were dumped off in my neighbors car while she was in the store shopping, however, I was just thinking that it would be amazing if this feral(?) cat that was pregnant a few months back and I fed for weeks until she just dissapeared one day. I thought it would be cool if they were her kittens and she dumped them off in my neighbors car for some reason or another (maybe she got pregnant again). I think that would be so amazing if that was the case but I don't think the dates quite match, I can still wish though.  By the way, the cat I fed was shorthair black cat and the litter that my neighbor had was 2 orange and 2 black, one of each color was short haired and one of each was medium/long haired. Oops,  this got rather long. I hope you all have a great day and thanks for reading Tevy's story!  

- Randy


----------



## yayi (Sep 20, 2003)

Tevy is very lucky to have found you. You are a wonderful person!  
You PS reminded me of the day when I saw a feral queen with her four kittens climbing over a fence. The kittens were colored black, white, calico and orange/white.Talking about diversity!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Thanks but I'm really the lucky one to have her. She's shared a lot of good experiences with me. I'll never forget her.  Tevy definitly deserves the best I or anyone could give to her. But then again, what animal doesn't?  

Yeah that sure is a diverse litter! They must have been sired by several different fathers. I grew up around a few people that had some litters of kittens that got pregnant by just any old cats and I think it's always amazing to see how different yet cute all the babies can be.  Although I am all for spaying and neuturing pets, I just love the whole process of pregnancy, birth and watching them grow!  It's the miracle of life. 

-Randy


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is a nice story, Randy...I am so glad for you and Tevy! 
See , there I notice those ma--mmm--paternal instincts in you again!
I hope you have a good day too  !


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great story, its nice to hear that everything worked out so wonderful. I'm sure Tevy will bring you many more years of joy and happiness. :wink:


----------

